# Where do you aquire Seiryu-seki Stones?



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wondering if there was a place where you could buy this stone in N. America..

I love the look of the aquascapes I have seen in the Iwagumi style..

Does anyone have any surplus they would part with for a reasonable fee?

Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Aqua Forest carry's the stone's used in Iwagumi style scapes... http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_14


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

or also www.adgshop.com
both places never have the same rock type available so it is wise to check both of em out if your looking for something in particular


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks..

I'll take a wander in the stream beds and mountains around here, as well..

I'd be looking for something greenish blue..


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

AFA sometimes has those stones in once in a while.
Take a look at there RYUTH STONES, they look almost like Seiryu. I have a few in a 30cm cube scape 
and am very happy with there appearance.

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...id=272&zenid=ea10544ba5689713cf1d09a9fcc49ece


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'll see wether I can find anything similar in the mountains and river beds around here, then go from there..

I'll post my finds here..


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

AquaEssentials.com offers the stones too. Although they might not be 100% true seiryu stones it has the same appearance and texture. They are called Mini Landscape Rocks. A couple tanks have them here so you can see what they look like. Only thing is that although is you calculate right it would be about 3.00 a pound but with shipping it would rise.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, thief..

Like I say, I SHOULD be able to find something that will work in the wilderness around my town..

(one good thing about living in the Frozen North.. Plenty of wilderness)


----------



## gsg (Feb 17, 2005)

To those who have used these stones, is it very drastic the change they make in your ph?

How do you exactly know how much CO2 you are dosing (using the Kh/pH charts) if the stones are changing the pH?


----------

